# transmisor fm muy estable  y facil de contruir



## electrocuba (Abr 3, 2010)

hola a todos este es mi primer post  y les traigo un transmisor fm muy bueno y  de facil construcion   probado al 100 % bueno sin mas preambulo les dejo todo lo relacionado al mismo y cualquier duda  pregunten con mucho gusto contestare    en este momento se esta escuchando de maravilla  el transmisor lastima que no sea estereo http://www.pira.cz/entx1.htmesta es la pagina del autor original  con todas las especificasiones suerte


----------



## elpaisabeto (Dic 29, 2010)

Saludos Electrocuba, que tal la estabilidad de este transmisor que posteaste, es buena???


----------



## DJ DRACO (Dic 29, 2010)

El circuito se ve muy bien y al parecer funciona, pero...

porque soldaste los componentes del lado del cobre?

ya has hecho otras PCB antes?

Podría haber quedado mas pequeño y prolijo si hubieses hecho una pcb nueva, y no la del autor...

saludos.


----------



## Tavo (Dic 29, 2010)

DJ DRACO dijo:


> El circuito se ve muy bien y al parecer funciona, pero...
> 
> porque soldaste los componentes del lado del cobre?
> 
> ...


*OJO* que las PCBs de los sistemas de radio son *MUY* críticas, y no es taaan fácil de diseñar una placa correcta...

Yo no le veo nada de malo, lo único es que yo no hubiese soldado los componentes del lado de cobre, queda un tanto desprolijo. En mi caso, yo hubiese invertido el diseño y montar los componentes como se debe, del lado del pertinax, agujereando la placa como lo hacemos normalmente.

Tengo todos los componentes para armar algún transmisor de radio, pero nunca me animé a hacer alguno...

Saludos.


----------



## elpaisabeto (Dic 29, 2010)

bueno pues según las teorías los circuitos de rf montados de esa manera quedan mucho mejor en cuanto a la disminución de armónicas y zumbidos, este circuito se ve bastante bueno, me pondré en la campaña de montarlo y publicare los resultados


----------



## DJ DRACO (Dic 30, 2010)

la verdad es que nunca supe de eso...entonces los radios y los walkie talkie tambien deberian venir asi..sin embargo...jajaja

por otro lado sé bien que se deben ubicar los componentes de manera que no haya resonancia, y que las pistas de cobre no formen "bobinas" o "capacitores" en el diseño...


saludos


----------



## elpaisabeto (Dic 30, 2010)

DJ Draco hasta las grandes empresas dedicadas a la fabricacion de este tipo de circuitos prefieren este metodo para montar los componentes en las placas


----------



## Tavo (Dic 30, 2010)

elpaisabeto dijo:


> DJ Draco hasta las grandes empresas dedicadas a la fabricacion de este tipo de circuitos prefieren este metodo para montar los componentes en las placas



Si, pero esas fotos son un dechado de prolijidad!! 
*Así si está bueno montar los componentes*, pero no soldarlos de cualquier forma, todos torcidos, desprolijos... Mmm... 

Se me ocurre que ese método (el método de la araña le suelen decir) es muy bueno, porque tiene un gran plano de masa, pero podés ver en las imágenes que la prolijidad es un factor muy importante a la hora de montar este tipo de circuitos...

Insisto, no es lo mismo que diseñar un PCB para un circuito cualquiera que para un circuito de RF... Es otra cosa, es mucho más delicado el tema.

Saludos.
PS: Estas fotos están geniales!!

Ver el archivo adjunto 45438


----------



## DJ DRACO (Dic 30, 2010)

realmente se ven muy bien, igualmente yo me estoy armando el Beetle MKIII para mi guitarra electrica para probar


----------



## elpaisabeto (Dic 30, 2010)

bueno lo que dice tavo si es cierto, hay que tener un poco de arte a la hora de soldar los componentes, ustedes saben mis amigos que todo entra por los ojos


----------



## fdesergio (Dic 30, 2010)

Eso que no vieron mi seudo_SMd si no me hubieran mataooooooo, chauuuuuuuuuuu

https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f30/pre-bajo-seudo_smd-48312/


----------



## Neodymio (Feb 24, 2011)

Parece que debe andar bien (por la cantidad de componentes).
Donde compraste esos componentes de las "miscelaneas" (salvo el bc547 que es mas comun)?
Por donde compro ese varicap no hay y T2 consigo bfr92 hasta ahí...


----------



## DJ_Glenn (Ago 26, 2012)

Hey Tavo, está bien que uno siempre busca cierta estética en sus montajes, pero tampoco la pavada... a medida que vayas adquiriendo experiencia en radio vas a ir aprendiendo que hay cosas que son críticas y cosas que no lo son. El montaje de electrocuba está perfecto. Yo he visto cosas en uhf hechas con el método araña y funcionan de mil maravillas. En estos transmisores de fm, creeme que lo mejor que he visto viene con estas técnicas de construcción. En esta ciudad hay un técnico que no tiene problemas para compartir y una vez discutiendo sobre por qué me complico tanto con los proyectos, me enseñó que él no dispone de tiempo para hacer las cosas bonitas. Sólo le importa que funcionen. Así que hace los impresos a mano alzada, incluso trabajando con integrados en smd y la verdad todo le sale muy prolijo. Me mostró un sintetizador DDS y un receptor SDR, todo hecho a mano. Muy prolijo. Así que lo único que te puedo decir es que tenes que relajarte un poco más, llevar a la práctica tus proyectos, sin preocuparte por como se ven, total, una vez que funcionan los componentes siempre se pueden reutilizar para llevarlos a un pcb bonito.


----------

